# Smoked Butterscotch (or other) Sauces?



## SunnyDC (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi all,

You've ruined me here forever, just so you know.  I want to smoke **everything** now.  I'm working on a new breakfast recipe (think cinnamon rolls, only with dates and butterscotch glaze rather than cinnamon/raisins/10X sugar glaze or whatever) and now all I can think of is... _smoked butterscotch sauce.  _I did some searching here and Googling out there, but the only thing I found mentioned something along the lines of making the sauce then smoking it using a "smoking tube."  ??

Is there a way to smoke the sauce, maybe in a heat-resistant container or something, on my grill?  If so, should it get stirred periodically?  Should I smoke it hot or cold? How long do you think that might take?  Or would it be easier to smoke the brown sugar?  I know you can *buy* smoked brown sugar, but why would I do that, now???

And if I can figure this out, I'd like to try smoking my semi-famous bourbon caramel sauce, too...

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 7, 2019)

We ruined you? 
You walked in the door to this Bar.
I hold You responsible for Your actions. 

I like to smoke dry ingredients. Like salt, then use that in place of regular, boring salt in recipes.
So think about that Sunny, if you have some dry ingredients you want to use (Sugar?), then try smoking some.
Use a pie pan, or a glass dish, that you can spread and stir the ingredient in during smoking.

When I've done that with salt, I get tan looking salt. But I can taste the smokiness in it. It's subtle.

Don't fight it, enjoy it!


----------



## SunnyDC (Feb 7, 2019)

Hee hee... Yes, I came here of my own free will.  :)

Will try the sugar smoke. That seems loads easier. Thank you!


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 7, 2019)

SunnyDC said:


> Hee hee... Yes, I came here of my own free will.  :)
> 
> Will try the sugar smoke. That seems loads easier. Thank you!



Just be aware that Sugar melts, so caution towards cooler smoking.
Come to think about it, it burns, too. 

You go Girl! Have fun with it!

Experimenting is how every recipe comes about.
Share your results, Please. The good, and the not so good.
We all learn.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 7, 2019)

I would try cold smoking it and giving it a good stir every 15mins. Smoking liquids is entirely possible. Some folks smoke water to make smoked ice cubes for their drinks. It should work the same way for butterscotch. Let us know if you try.

Chris


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 7, 2019)

We smoke mac-n-cheese.
We smoke beans.
SonnyE even smokes his nuts...err...pecans that is!
So, why couldn't we smoke butterscotch sauce too??
Who says who we can't?
Just don't smoke your buns.
That is how Betty Crocker died!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 8, 2019)

The smoke Tube can be one of two things. A common dessert tool is a Smoke Gun. It generates smoke with a little wood dust an blows the smoke through a tube to a covered dessert to add a light flavor and aroma. 
It may also be the A-MAZE-N AMNTS Pellet Smoke Generating Tube. A steel tube filled with wood pellets that you light. It generates smoke for various lengths of time. You light the tube, put it and your sauce in your smoker and let it flavor the sauce, stir periodically. This is a Cold Smoke process. The AMNTS can also be used to generate extra smoke in electric, propane and pellet smokers at  typical cooking temps...JJ


----------

